# Washing instructions



## shirtman69 (Apr 23, 2014)

I received some t shirts from my supplier. I now want to remove the washing instruction tags and put my own on there with my logo. The 2 white tags are the ones on the shirts originally. The black one is what I want to replace it with and will include my logo on top. Just wanted to make sure this would be ok and not doing anything wrong?


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

US labeling requires an RN number or other contact information. Visit the FTC website for complete labeling requirements. 

http://www.business.ftc.gov/documen...ling-requirements-under-textile-and-wool-acts


Scott Marino 
Panda Apparel
NeonTees.com
ZeroGravitee.com

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## sandbar (Jun 25, 2014)

NeonTees said:


> US labeling requires an RN number or other contact information. Visit the FTC website for complete labeling requirements.
> 
> Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center
> 
> ...


From that link:*Note:* An RN is not required in order to do business in the U.S.


----------

